# today's catch (pics)



## Smoknngunn (Oct 4, 2005)

We caught another red this morning. The set was along the old lane next to an over grown apple orchard. I made the dirt hole in the grass where the wind had cleared the snow away. Bedded the #2 Duke in some anthill dirt, and covered it with clipped grass, with a simple neat two inch dirt hole with mouse bait in the hole, Mark June's Cherry Red lure and some fox urine on the grass backer. The set was eight days old. The red's a nice male, 12 lbs, looks like his back is a little rubbed, but over all in good shape. I've been seeing alot of tracks, was hoping I'd connect soon. Days like today are what keeps you tromping through the snow & ice.


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

Smokin,
Great pics and congrats. I had a fox get the bait out of both of my sets last night........I fixed what I believe the problem was and eagerly await his return. Have you had good luck with the anthill material not freezing? I used it for a bit but I had a few problems where my traps were froze so I switched to peat moss. Congrats again!


----------



## Smoknngunn (Oct 4, 2005)

NW, 
Thanks! I dug the anthill material back in Nov. when it was dry. I've been storing it in the garage since then. Last week was the first time I'd used it on a set. I bedded a few in it, used a poly pad under the pan, and covered it with anthill duff. We havent had snow or a thaw since then. I checked a few sets yesterday that had blown-in snow. Used a small twig to check the covering to see if it had frozen. It hadn't. We'll see how it looks tomorrow, it's already 37 degrees right now.
Mike


----------



## bf281 (Dec 28, 2003)

Congrats on the fox and thanks for the pics. I have been having withdrawals from not seeing any canine pics in a while on here. I have read alot about furs being "rubbed". Can someone explain what this is and what causes it?


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

I believe one of the causes of rubbing is from ice and snow buildup in their coats......I believe they rub on something to get the snow and ice off.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Great catch and nice pics!!


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Smoknngunn,

Congratulations!!!

Sure do love those pictures of Red Fox!!!

He sure looks nice and comfortable under that old apple tree  .

Thanks for sharing these great photos!


----------



## Duece22 (Mar 30, 2004)

That is awsome! Nice pics!


----------



## Muzz (Feb 10, 2006)

Congrats!! Thanks for Sharing!


----------



## target-panic (Jan 9, 2006)

Nice catch !!! Keep us posted..................


----------



## frostbite (Dec 22, 2004)

Very nice looking red, great catch Smokengun, Keep up the good work. I may have you give me some help afterall on posting some pics. 
Frostbite


----------



## steelhead1 (Jan 2, 2005)

Great job.


----------



## mwp (Feb 18, 2004)

Good job on the fox,he almost looks happy,liitle does he know his immediate doom!!nice pics as well keep em coming!!


----------



## walkercoonhunter (Feb 17, 2006)

what kind of cash are you guys getting for a red fox hide? how much would you guys charge for a tanned one. im llokin to decorate the house with hides and antlers. any help would be appreciated. thanks shawn


----------



## OpenWheel (Feb 22, 2006)

Very nice. Good job. 

Red Fox is my favorite. Cats are cool too but I've always thought fox were the prettiest. They look nicer up there in Michigan than the ones I've seen here in Tennessee so far.

I appreciate your comments about the good days bringing you back. Some of my non-hunter friends don't seem to understand when I try to describe that feeling to them. They seem to think it's bloodlust when I try to explain that if I use a camera it isn't hunting or trapping then. Oh well. They don't rag me about it (much) and we still hike and fish together.


----------



## mhodnettjr (Jan 30, 2005)

way to go mike. great looking animal!

the pictures look awesome

mike


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Great Pics!! Sure is a nice one!!

-Bob


----------



## daddyduck (Nov 2, 2001)

Nice catch..


----------



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

Mike,

Congrats on the fox buddy. Keep trying for the coyote. If it does come this year you will for sure get one next season.

Joe


----------



## seips (Dec 20, 2005)

awesome pics. he looks mad!!!!!


----------

